# gun serial numgers



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

just bought a rem 870 wingmaster 20 gauge serial #t822714x
does anyone know how to find out when it was made or any info that i can get from the serial #. i think it was probably made in late 70's early 80's


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

the only suggestion that i'd have would be to contact remington directly and see what they can tell you.they were really helpful to me a few years back when i was trying to research an old remington that was given to me.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

You can go to the Remington website and maybe find it. 

There is another website called Remington Society. I know it has the serial numbers and dates, but I could not get that site to work this morning. http://www.remingtonsociety.com


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

The following serial number information is for?
Remingtion firearms manufactured between 1921 and 1972. 

Remingtons manufactured between 1921 and 1972 have a code located on the left side of the barrel near the frame that identifies the year and month of manufacture. The following letters correspond to the months of the year, for example B=January, L= February and so on: 

? B - L - A - C - K - P - O - W - D - E - R - X 

The following letters correspond to the year of manufacture starting in 1921 and ending in 1972: 

M - N - P - R - S - T - U - W - X - Y - Z - A - B - C - D - E - F - G - H - J - K - L - MM - NN - PP - RR - SS - TT - UU - WW - XX - YY - ZZ - A - B - C - D - E - F - G - H - J - K - L - M - N - P - R - S - T - U - W 

? 
B - Jan M - 1921 C - 1934 SS - 1947 G - 1960 
L - Feb N - 1922 D - 1935 TT - 1948 H - 1961 
A - Mar P - 1923 E - 1936 UU - 1949 J - 1962 
C - Apr R - 1924 F - 1937 WW - 1950 K - 1963 
K - May S - 1925  G - 1938 XX - 1951 L - 1964 
P - Jun T - 1926 H - 1939 YY - 1952 M - 1965 
O - Jul U - 1927 J - 1940 ZZ - 1953 N - 1966 
W - Aug W - 1928 K - 1941 A - 1954 P - 1967 
D - Sep X - 1929 L - 1942 B - 1955 R - 1968 
E - Oct Y - 1930 MM - 1943 C - 1956 S - 1969 
R - Nov Z - 1931 NN - 1944 D - 1957 T - 1970 
X - Dec A - 1932 PP - 1945 E - 1958 U - 1971 
B - 1933 RR - 1946 F - 1959 W - 1972 



Using barrel codes (such as those listed above) to date the manufacture are reliable on Remington rifles, as the company rarely changed barrels on a customer's rifle.

Using these barrel codes to date a shotgun is somewhat unreliable, as shotgun barrels are often interchanged at random. One needs to be sure that the barrel is original to the gun before trusting the Barrel Code listing, above. 

?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Matty it is not a good idea to post gun sn's on the net


----------

